# Hs724 or hss724??



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Gents, I am looking for experience Honda information. Please check out this Kijiji Ad, here in Ontario Canada.


The gentleman is from a dealership with this item for sale. Listed as a HSS724 2 years old, to me it is obviously a HS724 manual .


The serial number is SBJJ-XXXXXXX Did Honda ship HS724s badged as HSS724? I see SZBE FOR HS724s AND SABA FOR HSS724s, but no reference for SBJJ, Thanks


https://www.kijiji.ca/v-snowblower/...24/1347737556?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


I should add , MSRP for the HSS724 track manual is $3499, plus freight , prep and 13% tax, here in Ontario.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I don't know what you are looking for but I would get a used one for a third of even the 2k they are asking. this spring and summer you should be able to find some good deals from people who are moving or upgrading.

a little patience will pay big dividends.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

contender said:


> The serial number is SBJJ-XXXXXXX Did Honda ship HS724s badged as HSS724? I see SZBE FOR HS724s AND SABA FOR HSS724s...


You are correct: current model HSS724s have the model prefix SABA and US model HS724s have the prefix SZBE. I believe that SA=USA and SZ=Japan as a manufacturing location.

This one must have been manufactured in a different plant for a different market. I think this is probably the transitional model sold in Canada in between the HS724s and the US built HSS724s, which had some features of each. Here is a link to another forum discussion re: the SBJJ model: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1424058-post14.html

I have also run across this a few times with imported equipment, where leftover models were shipped into a different market for clearance, or an owner moved to a different market.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

orangputeh- In Ontario, most used HS724, regardless of loaded or not don't stay on the floor for very long at this price and this one looks pretty good, I see you guys down south of the border grabbing used stuff for $100.00 to $200.00 or less if not free, but not here in Ontario.


tabora- Yes that's what I am thinking as well, tomorrow I plan to check at my Honda dealer with the serial # and will try to report back here with a update.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It is an japan built 'HSS724' (it does not have all the bells and whistles I've seen on the Canadian HSS series like power chute and turn key start only shock adjustment auger housing height adjustment). 
Not to be confused with the later US built HSS724AT/ATD

I think is is basically like a US market HS724K1TA with the only exception of the shock height adjustment vs the foot pedal type on the US HS series.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

contender said:


> orangputeh- In Ontario, most used HS724, regardless of loaded or not don't stay on the floor for very long at this price and this one looks pretty good, I see you guys down south of the border grabbing used stuff for $100.00 to $200.00 or less if not free, but not here in Ontario.
> 
> 
> tabora- Yes that's what I am thinking as well, tomorrow I plan to check at my Honda dealer with the serial # and will try to report back here with a update.


i'll bring one up to you for some beer and a couch to stay on for a week or so. haven't been to Canada since the world's fair in Vancouver around 1985 if i remember correctly.

where's Ontario , anyway.? :wink2:


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Expo, in Vancouver, I believe was 1986, Expo in Montreal, was 1967, attended both for a quick walk about. I prefer to spend my time in a bush somewhere, compared to a crowd of people.


Ontario, is approx. the middle of Canada and borders a portion of all the Great Lakes, except Lake Michigan. Ontario is the 2nd largest Province, at approx. 680,000 sq miles, Quebec, being the largest at 960,000 sq miles, compared to Alaska at 663,000 sq miles and Texas at 270,000. Back in the 70's I used to spend some time in Dallas and I won a few beers, on the fact that Ontario was bigger than Texas. My intentions are not to offend anyone, but probably not to many snow blowers in Texas. However I have found difficult snow mobile parts in Florida, go figure.


I live approx. 60 miles by crow, from Niagara Falls.


Here is a link, I found for some comparisons... Trust this helps.


https://roadsidethoughts.com/ranked-by-area.htm


----------

